

Ask HN: How Many Email Addresses Do You Have? - jkaykin

Hey HN! I am just curious how many email addresses do you have?
======
gexla
An infinite number. Gmail has tricks which allow for disposable email
addresses and my domain email addresses are setup with wildcards, so I just
create whatever email addresses I want on the fly. All email goes through the
same pipes, but I can filter them based on what's on the left side of the @
symbol.

------
jarrodtaylor
One.

I used to have 5 or 6, some related to different companies, some for junk,
etc., but now I find it much easier to just use a single address for
everything.

------
jkaykin
So I guess not many people have multiple emails. Hmmm

------
kellishaver
One - that I've been using for 12 years.

------
theunraveler
1

